# How do I determine the type of air ducts I have?



## jmr106 (Sep 30, 2016)

The crawlspace is rather irritating to get into and I prefer to "suit up" with tyvek and such to get down there because its so nasty in general. A sewer pipe has leaked on a couple of air ducts for the heating/air system. Those are in the way, so I can't change the sewer pipe without moving them. Probably 15 years ago or so, I changed out an air duct on an older system and they had this huge zip-tie like thing that held it onto the air handler area. I think it was the same for the ducts. Do they still do that? Also, there's some kind of white stuff that they smeared on the outside of the duct to affix it to the machine. Goes on as a gel-like substance, dries and becomes hard. Who can tell me the name of that product?

When I was down there replacing a pipe a while ago, I saw a number on the side of the duct. It was R-7 or R-8...something like that. It bugs me that I can't remember the specific number that was on it, and it is way the heck over there in the crawlspace where it joins the vent itself. I'm sure others have it, but I'd still get pretty nasty even checking the closer ones. 

Is there a way to determine which it could be?  I'm just outside of Atlanta, Georgia. The crawlspace is warmed/cooled on its own based on house temps due to the small open pipe on top of the condensation pump pipe that spits out heat/air depending on what you have running. 

I need to replace and re-route two air ducts and I can't figure out which R-rating to use. I don't want to go down there until I'm actually ready to change the ducts. Home Depot has R-6, R-8 and some other stuff. Is there a way to figure it out without going down there again?

I don't remember seeing it listed near the machine. I've only seen the R-rating label on that single duct way the heck over there under a bedroom (and didn't get a photo of it because I forgot).


----------



## kok328 (Sep 30, 2016)

purchase the highest R rating you can find that meets your specifications.


----------

